# Tranquil Valley // 12g Long Iwagumi



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Here we go with a new project, a Mr. Aqua 12g Long. I picked this tank up last weekend from a local SCAPE member and have been dying to get started on this since the day I brought it home. Over the last week and a half I've been lusting over many 12g's over here on the 12g Long Club thread and finally began to build mine up this evening. 

These two pictures are my first go at a hardscape with this tank. My goal was to use the entire length of the tank, with the left side being the more dramatic of the two, while having a valley in the middle area. I will be doing a Dry Start, and plan to update this thread weekly.

*Specs:*
*Tank:* Mr. Aqua 12g Long
*Substrate:* ADA "New" Amazonia
*Hardscape:* Seiryu Stone (11)
*Flora:* Hemianthus Callitrichoides ‘Cuba’(HC), Eleocharis Parvula (DHG) and Hydrocotyle sp."Japan"
*Fauna:* Thinking of 15 Boraras Brigittae or 15 Ember Tetras (something to contrast the green plants)
*CO2:* Pressurized Paintball
*Ferts:* Liquid NPK+M + Excel
*Filtration:* Eheim 2213 
*Lighting:* AquaticLife 36" T5HO 6500k & Roseate (using layer of window screen to tame the light)

On to the pix (iPhone with fingerprints galore):


















As always, feedback is welcome and encouraged, thanks for looking!!!

*Here we go, Day 1* 
Doing a dry start. I decided not to use hydro japan, and used 4 pots of HC and 4 pots of DHG. Once it floods and cycles, I'll trim the DHG accordingly.










*Day 8 update*
As expected, not too much to report, i can see the roots of the HC starting to dig into the substrate as well as fresh tiny leaflets. There is a tiny bit of yellowing of some of the HC. The DHG has few random new blades popping up, and a few blades are yellowing. So far, things are moving along as expected. Hoping to see some better HC crawling this week!









*Day 15 update*
I trimmed down the DHG big time to further help encourage it to spread. It is doing a great job with new blades popping up randomly throughout the tank. The HC is also doing well, crawling like a baby, and it continues to root itself deeper and deeper. 









*Looking from the right side down to the left*









*Looking from the left side down to the right*









*Day 21 update...*
More HC crawling, more DHG sprouting. 































































*Day 25ish?*

Still seeing nice crawling by the HC and the DHG is responding well to the recent trimming. I'm thinking of flooding the tank next week. Today I picked up an eheim 2213 and plumbed it all, (can see the stock pipes on left side). I am using one of those SS Mesh Pre-Filters on the intake instead of the standard green one. I don't have any plans at the moment to do glass lily's, I might take a stab at som DIY acrylic ones though. I also added 3 layers of window screen between my bulbs and splash-guard in my light to tame it, it really did make a difference! Last night I picked up a 20oz paintball tank and am waiting for my ASA Valve/NeedleValve/O-Ring/Diffuser kit to arrive...holiday messed that up, should be back in my office on Monday, and it should be there. Once I get that all set up I'll fill the tank, I was going to try to do a two month dry start, but I'm too impatient, and a well respected fellow TPT'er encouraged me to fill it sooner than later. Forgot to mention I also rotated the rock on the back right, I feel like this flows better with the rest of the scape.

iPhone 4 pic...


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Can't wait till planted!


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

wonderful scape


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Great looking tank! I'd get the Fluval 206... I love my 106!


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

Great looking hard scape bee.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

great start, get to it


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice stones(I know how hard it is to find nice stones that will fit in this tank) and layout. I like the second scape a little better. The largest stone looks grand since you removed some of the substrate around it. 

BTW, your caption says 11 stones but I only count 10. I am missing one? Lol

I can't wait to see this one flooded!


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! I do agree about the grand rock looking more robust with less substrate in front of it. The rock in front of it is also a little different, lending a bit more view of the grand rock. 

Regarding stone count, there is 11. On the right side there is a small one that I placed next to the long on, it's hard to tell in the pictures but there is about a 1/2" gap at the right end of the long one and the tiny one to the right of it. I did it to create a fractured yet uniformed look to that rock. I'll take a better pic after I plant it. (another day or so).


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I dunno how I didn't see this -- that is an unreal scape!


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Awesome scape! Can't wait to see it when it is planted.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the love!

I planted today and updated the first post with a new picture. I decided not to use the hydro japan, and used 4 pots of HC and 4 pots of DHG. The HC clumps are right around the size of an adult's thumbnail.


----------



## Mahawka (Oct 4, 2012)

NICE work man. I really like the scaping you have!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Great tank.

If you go with B. brigittae, you could honestly do 31 one of them and the tank would still look lightly stocked. It's got the perfect footprint for a group that size.


----------



## Dany08fa (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Have you thought about going emersed? I figure that might help it spread out a bit faster. But regardless, it looks great! Good idea on the sloping substrate - that 12 gallon long is perfect for that.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks again everyone! It really does pick me up when I see such great feedback!

Fusion, I am doing an emersed/dry start.  I think the hardwater stain along the top of the tank gives the illusion it is flooded. (i bought the tank used)


----------



## iadubber (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful scape!


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## plebe86 (Aug 25, 2012)

hey there neighborino its nice to have some people close that r into the same hobby i am. Im new to it and my fam and friends think im weird. im about to start a 3 gal aquascape. maybe u can give me some poiters since it looks like u know what ur doing. were did u get those stones


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

*Day 8 update*
As expected, not too much to report, i can see the roots of the HC starting to dig into the substrate as well as fresh tiny leaflets. There is a tiny bit of yellowing of some of the HC. The DHG has few random new blades popping up, and a few blades are yellowing. So far, things are moving along as expected. Hoping to see some better HC crawling this week!

New pic has been added to the first post of the thread.


----------



## Hetzer (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow- beautiful start and outstanding rock arrangement!


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you Hetzer!

More and more DHG blades are sprouting, the HC is crawling, and its roots are getting deeper!


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

That looks awesome!


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

You are a far more patient man that I. Looks great.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks fellas!

Quick question, I noticed some of my DHG is browning, I have one bunch that has nearly browned itself completely out (top back right corner). I do notice some fresh sprouts in the very center of it though, should I trim down the brown pieces in the hopes of it encouraging new runners? Btw, I notice that there are fresh new blades popping up randomly every morning! 

The soil is plenty moist, and the humidity is consistent, I am thinking that because that area is basically the deepest/highest point of substrate, maybe it kind of dried out midway through?


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

I updated the first post with new pictures and well as a written update.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

what rock did you scape with? 

looking good


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

thank you guys, the rocks are seiryu and something similar to seiryu i think? haha.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

gotcha... wasn't sure if they were seiryu


----------



## Kingsfan (Mar 9, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks man, and i'm a huuuuuge kings fan also!!!


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

beedee said:


>


the scape looks awesome bee.... and that glass of single malt looks yummy!


- thefisherman


----------



## Kingsfan (Mar 9, 2010)

beedee said:


> Thanks man, and i'm a huuuuuge kings fan also!!!


i know, i saw your tank on LGK!


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

moar pix on the original post! yay for updates!


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Looking for fauna suggestions from you guys.

I'm thinking of 25 Rasbora Maculata, they appear a little more vibrant than the Chili Rasboras. I'm definitely wanting something in the orange/red color spectrum. I thought Ember Tetra's would be cool, but may be a tad on the larger side of things.

Thoughts?

Here is a pic of the Rasbora Maculata.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Those look nice... 

Anything will look good with your scape 


Heh but ya I dunno chilli rasboras are pretty damn vibrant I haven't seen masculata live, tho I have seen chilli's at a home aquarium and they were really bright (looked WAY better than the ones at the LFS - stress or something probably affecting their coloring?)


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

That a great use of stone for that tank dimension. Good luck with the impending flood.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

*Day 25ish?*

Still seeing nice crawling by the HC and the DHG is responding well to the recent trimming. I'm thinking of flooding the tank next week. Today I picked up an eheim 2213 and plumbed it all, (can see the stock pipes on left side). I am using one of those SS Mesh Pre-Filters on the intake instead of the standard green one. I don't have any plans at the moment to do glass lily's, I might take a stab at som DIY acrylic ones though. I also added 3 layers of window screen between my bulbs and splash-guard in my light to tame it, it really did make a difference! Last night I picked up a 20oz paintball tank and am waiting for my ASA Valve/NeedleValve/O-Ring/Diffuser kit to arrive...holiday messed that up, should be back in my office on Monday, and it should be there. Once I get that all set up I'll fill the tank, I was going to try to do a two month dry start, but I'm too impatient, and a well respected fellow TPT'er encouraged me to fill it sooner than later. Forgot to mention I also rotated the rock on the back right, I feel like this flows better with the rest of the scape.

iPhone 4 pic...


----------



## Smitty06 (Mar 25, 2012)

Chili rasboras have way more red that makes them pop when you compare them to maculata. Chilis have very bright red and pop against green foliage.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks, I've seen different pictures of both fish, and each have looked more vibrant than each other in various pictures, I suppose it is a toss up.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Me gusta!


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Overgrowth said:


> Me gusta!


¡muchas gracias!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks amazing. Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Filled the tank last night, let the water changes begin.


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks great, beedee! 

I admire your rockscape, in particular the large stone on the left. Too often I see hardscapes consisting of tiny rocks that will be lost in flora. I myself wish I had used larger rocks in my tank.

It's weird how some people have success with DSM and others do not. I guess it all depends on the particular bunch of HC and whether it transitions correctly or simply turns to mush when exposed to emersed conditions.

Good luck!


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

ohhhh nice, ya water changes for the aquasoil ammonia spikes


----------



## mikeross (Nov 28, 2012)

real nice... looking forward to more updates, with pictures of course:smile:


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

beedee said:


> Filled the tank last night, let the water changes begin.


Yeah, I filled my 12 gallon Fluval Edge on Sunday with aqua soil in it, and it's releasing enough ammonia to cycle the tank. I've been doing 50% water changes daily, and today just before the change the water was around 3-4ppm ammonia. It also lowered my ph from 7.4 tap (very hard water) to 6.8 in the tank.

Also, I love your scape. Can't wait to see it fill in under water.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks again everyone! I performed my first 50% water change last night, all went well. 

Here is a little video clip I took of it, I just used my iPhone 4, use the "720HD" mode.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Xy-9ju1QdE


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking good. If you can keep algae at bay in the first week, you will be well on your way to an easy to deal with tank.

Planning to get rid of the green pipes? I know a place in socal that has nice looking ones for cheap, though mine have a few imperfections in the bends. Nothing that really bugs me and they are way more durable than glass. I would only upgrade to glass if I bought a second set of quick disconnects so I never had to take the pipe off the tubing. It's in the Pasadena area though so not next door to you.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks very much, I'm really going to stay on top of the water changes!

I probably will upgrade to acrylic pipes down the line, as of now, its not a huge priority.

Would you mind PMing me the place?


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

I filled my tank one week ago tonight, I've been doing 50% daily water changes (conditioned tap), here is a pic of my parameters.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Here is a new picture, took this just now. Tank has been filled for 1.5 weeks.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Here is another picture showing the progression of my tank.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Good to know my light went to a good home


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks bro, so far so good!


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

haha nice tank! btw i saw this on instagram as well lol


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

black background ftw!
that little stone at the far right
the hairgrass will swallow it once they fill in

do you have anything bigger?


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

inthepacific said:


> haha nice tank! btw i saw this on instagram as well lol


thanks! haha, thats rad about seeing it on Instagram!



ikuzo said:


> black background ftw!
> that little stone at the far right
> the hairgrass will swallow it once they fill in
> 
> do you have anything bigger?


thanks man. I am all out of stones, but I plan to try to keep the DHG trimmed a little lower in that portion of the tank. key word being "try", haha.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I was curious what you used for that black background?


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

tylergvolk said:


> I was curious what you used for that black background?


it is just a piece of black matte board. I have it leaning against the tank since my stand is wide enough. in the past I've used two small squares of Velcro to stick it to the backside of the tanks back wall. I put one square in the upper corner of each side and it isn't really noticeable when looking at the tank.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Today I picked up some fauna for my tank from my LFS here in So. Cal. I had been debating on Chili Rasboras (25) or Ember Tetras (21) but when I got to CK Fishworld, I saw Peter had a tank full of Neon Green Tetras, after watching them shoal/school back and forth in the tank there, and then watching the Chili's and Ember's, I decided on the Neon Green's. They really pop, and add that "wow factor" to my tank. They are swimming tightly together back and forth and I'm very happy with them. I bought 21 of them. 

Peter was great and was very informative. While these NGT's are larger than the Chili Rasboras, I decided that after owning Chili's in the past, and remembering that they are a bit on the timid side of things, that I'd give the NGT's a shot. The only other fish in my tank is an Otto.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

If only you had a top for this tank...marbled hatchets would look great in this tank. Good job though


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks!

Once everything fills in more, I'll put together a little video of the tank and post it here.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Here is a pic I just took. For whatever reason, the DHG in the right front isn't taking off like it is in the back.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

That is a great hardscape!


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

^ thank you!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks great and great choice on fish. I have never even seen green neons in person, even after 6 years of doing it. Nobody has them around here. They have always interested me though. Looking really good all together.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks talon, I'm very pleased with them.

Here is a picture I just took of a Red Rili, I also have 5 of them in my tank.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

I've lost about 10 Green Neons so far, not sure what is going on. Parameters are all on par, CO2 levels are safe.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Hows this tank coming along?


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for asking.

I rescaped it, it is more of a mountain scape now. I took out all of the HC and most of the DHG, planted lots of individual Hydro Japan nodes, as well as some Foxtail and Rotala Indica. The Hydro Japan will make up the foreground, with the taller Foxtail and R. Indica making up the background. I just planted the Hydro Japan last week and it is filling it nicely, I'll give it a couple more weeks before posting a new pic.


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

What size is ur eheim filter? @beedee


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

charrr89 said:


> what size is ur eheim filter? @beedee


2213


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

beedee said:


> 2213


Awesome thanks. I have one of those on the way, is the flow good enough to reach the ther end of the tank?


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

No prob. There is more than enough flow to reach all the way across. I actually have it dialed down a bit.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Not the best pic, but I took this last night. I changed it to a Mountain Scape.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

interesting new look! cant wait to see how it looks after it fills in


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Coolio


----------



## Waddy015 (Dec 6, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## jcgilmore2 (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice tank man, making me want a 12g long even more.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks folks, I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

Man we need updated pictures!!


----------

